# Exchanging one home resort for another



## PrettyKitties (Apr 23, 2008)

Is it possible to exchange your points with another person so that you can have a different home resort?  I am currently at SSR and Animal Kingdom but would prefer Hilton Head.  How does one go about this?  Is the exchange board here the best place?  I would prefer to do an even point exchange (X points for X points) - since the newer resorts are worth more, it would be a bargain for the HH owner.   Thanks!


----------



## rhonda (Apr 23, 2008)

Are you seeking a permanent swap (ownership) or simply a direct exchange of reservations?


----------



## PrettyKitties (Apr 23, 2008)

I am thinking about a permanent swap


----------



## DVC Mike (Apr 23, 2008)

PrettyKitties said:


> I am thinking about a permanent swap


 
You can't just swap. That would be two sales and purchases, and DVC would have ROFR. You would have to pay closing fees, etc.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Mike!  Sounds complicated - I was hoping that there would be an easier way.


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 13, 2008)

*I found a Permanent Swap website*

I know that this post is a few months old, but I've been looking into the same idea, and have found a website dedicated to exactly this.  I have seen in other posts that there are a few of us out there that may like to do this so, I don't know how good it is, but is worth a shot....
http://www.timeshare2swap.com 
You can list your resort and what you would like in exchange, then it automatically matches you up to other owners.


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 13, 2008)

Also, consider contacting Seth on this. I think he has figured out a way to do a sawp...


----------

